# Oil of Jesus, not signed



## Glanz S (2 mo ago)

Found in my parents closet, oil on canvas not signed not attached to wood (just the canvas). Can someone tell me who might have painted this? and approximate value?


----------



## Rowy van Hest (3 mo ago)

It's a copy, but nicely done by some amateur.


----------



## Glanz S (2 mo ago)

Rowy van Hest said:


> It's a copy, but nicely done by some amateur.


It's a copy of What???


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

Head of Christ Crowned with Thorns
Guido Reni


----------



## Rowy van Hest (3 mo ago)

iandandavies said:


> Head of Christ Crowned with Thorns
> Guido Reni


That's one of them: Ecce ****


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm sure that over the past eons, many artists or artist-wannabees have used it as "an example" to copy.
Sort of like the Bob Ross paintings. Many of Bob's works have been used as examples to learn the skill.
Legally, I see nothing wrong with it. Frame it and hang it on your wall. (if that's what you want to do).


----------



## Glanz S (2 mo ago)

Thank you, this was found in my parents closet but it originally belonged to my grandparents and they brought it with them from Italy when them immigrated to the US, they removed the wood frame in order to transport it. I'm trying to figure out how old it is, since it was hung in my grandparents home in Italy before coming to the US would make it quite an old rendition.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

just put a date of your grandparents mid-20s age group and call it a day.


----------



## Glanz S (2 mo ago)

https://www.catawiki.com/en/l/28299...o-reni-bologna-1575-rome-1600-xviiith-centuryFinally found the exact rendition I have and what it was estimated and sold for.


----------



## jozefbehrmusicacademy (4 mo ago)

Woow Really Looking good.


----------



## JuliankVx (11 d ago)

My grandmother used to have a similar painting in her house, and I remember seeing one at my church, firstchurchlove.com, as well. These types of paintings are fairly common and can be found at many different churches and religious institutions. They tend to depict scenes from the Bible or important religious figures and are often used as a way to inspire devotion and faith. As for value, it's hard to say without knowing more about the specific painting and its condition. It's possible that it could be worth something to someone who is particularly interested in religious art or has a personal connection to the image, but it's not likely to be worth a significant amount.


----------

